# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Frank Lampard: Tôi sẽ giải nghệ khi dừng ghi bàn

## ykhoapasteur

*Ti**ề**n v**ệ** c**ủ**a Chelsea và đ**ộ**i tuy**ể**n Anh, Frank Lampard đã có nh**ữ**ng phát bi**ể**u v**ớ**i báo gi**ớ**i v**ề** mùa gi**ả**i m**ớ**i, v**ề** phong đ**ộ** c**ủ**a b**ả**n thân và vi**ệ**c gi**ả**i ngh**ệ** trong t**ươ**ng lai.*

Frank Lampard tuyên bố rằng anh sẽ giải nghệ ngay khi không thể duy trì phong độ đỉnh cao cũng như ghi bàn trong màu áo Chelsea nữa.
<div style="text-align: center">[IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/data/Image/2011/Thang07/28/abc/lam.jpg[/IMG]​</div> 
Cầu thủ đã 33 tuổi này vẫn là một thành phần quan trọng trong đội hình của Chelsea dưới thời tân huấn luyện viên Andre Villas-Boas, bất chấp việc mùa giải trước phong độ của anh bị ảnh hưởng rất nhiều bởi chấn thương dai dẳng.

Sau màn trình diễn khá tích cực trong trận tranh cúp giao hữu Barclay Asia gặp Kitchee, Lampard đã dành thời gian chia sẻ với báo giới về dự định và tham vọng của anh trong mùa giải mới, cũng như việc giải nghệ trong tương lai.

_"Quá trình chu__ẩ__n b__ị__ tr__ướ__c mùa gi__ả__i là vi__ệ__c c__ầ__n thi__ế__t đ__ể__ giúp b__ả__n thân tìm l__ạ__i phong đ__ộ__. Tôi nghĩ tôi đang đ__ạ__t đ__ượ__c phong đ__ộ__ t__ố__t. Tôi ph__ả__i t__ự__ lo cho b__ả__n thân, t__ậ__p luy__ệ__n nhi__ề__u và duy trì th__ể__ l__ự__c."__

"Tôi yêu thích c__ả__m giác ghi bàn, tôi bi__ế__t gi__ờ__ đây tôi v__ẫ__n còn có th__ể__ làm đ__ượ__c và hi v__ọ__ng là v__ẫ__n có th__ể__ trong vài năm t__ớ__i. Nh__ư__ng tôi bi__ế__t ngày đó s__ẽ__ t__ớ__i, và tôi s__ẽ__ ph__ả__i d__ừ__ng ch__ơ__i bóng, ho__ặ__c th__ậ__m chí tôi đã b__ị__ bán tr__ướ__c đó r__ồ__i."__

"Mùa gi__ả__i tr__ướ__c tôi đã b__ị__ ch__ấ__n th__ươ__ng hành h__ạ__ nh__ư__ng gi__ờ__ tôi hoàn toàn t__ự__ tin s__ẽ__ tìm l__ạ__i phong đ__ộ__ đ__ỉ__nh cao đ__ể__ cùng các đ__ồ__ng đ__ộ__i chinh ph__ụ__c mùa gi__ả__i m__ớ__i."_

*Tin liên quan:*
đáp án đề thi đại học môn hóa khối b năm 2011 
dap an sinh khoi b 2011
tin tức
tin nhanh
tin trong ngay
tin tuc viet nam 
dap an mon sinh dh 2011

----------

